# New to Archery



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome: before you buy any bow shoot as many as you can to see which one feels the best, shoots the best and does what you want it to do....just my .02


----------



## joe12 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am looking at spending around 1k on a bow. what other expenses can I factor in on top of that just a ball park?


----------



## bowhunter 28 (Jul 25, 2011)

Before you decide on a Mathews or a Hoyt shop around you might find something else that fits, shoots, feels better and a bow that has a better back wall... i use to think there want anything like a Hoyt or Mathews till i shot a New Breed and then i was hooked im not telling you what to choose just try other bows you might find something that is a lot smoother than others....... hope all works out for you


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Joe.


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

I spending 1K on bow then spend another !k on acc,


----------



## businessdegree (Jul 2, 2012)

hey i'm new as well to these forums and to arrows lol, i actually started out with shooting things that are easy to target from the beginning i started slow so when i need to go pro i could have had some experience


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## cr4zygui (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to the archery world. And about bow selection you should go out to a near by pro shop and shoot as many bow as you can to get a good feel of it. Pick whichever one fits you best not just because its a top end brand 

Nang

sent from the tip out


----------



## Bigbuck5 (May 25, 2012)

When I first started getting into bow I was looking to the big names like Mathews and Bowtech, etc. Go to a bowshop that will let you test fire and see what fits you, you may like a longer ATA bow or a shorter one. In my opinion, don't look at the price, get what it the smoothest and most form fitting to your style and preference. And i'll tell ya right now you don't need to drop another 1000 on accessories unless you want everything name brand. some are just as good as others and are half the price. just do your research first Most bows will come set up depending on where you go. I know the BowTechs that I have seen come with Octane rests and other accessories. I went to buy one of my first bows and was set on BowTech, turned out I was WAY more comfortable with a Carbontech. Just the way it goes. Welcome!!!


----------



## archer0077 (Dec 27, 2009)

If possible look into the Athens line. Myself have the Accom.34 and really like it easy draw, and very little hand shock


----------

